# Mixing and matching carpet



## brookbend1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Have a bedroom carpet. Was ruined by water in closet, and in a 9-foot by 2 foot entrance way to bedroom. Trying to save $.

What are your suggestions for simply replacing the area ruined with a second carpet? I know it's tough with no pics. The original carpet is 10 yrs old, in good shape and can not be duplicated. So we're talking about the entrance way mostly. We need a transition carpet? The hallway carpet may be duplicatable.. we might continue that into the 9x2 area leading to the main bedroom area.

What think?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sometimes trying to match or blend something ends up looking worse than if you had picked something totally different. Why not think about a different color all together for the bedroom. Just make sure you have color flow from the hall to the bedroom and don't pick something that totally clashes.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Remember that carpet comes in 12' rolls. To get just enough carpet from a roll to do the hall will be still be around 3 yards of carpet. If you aren't laying this DIY, certain labor minimums will also be applicable, so also factor that into account.

IMHO, trying to keep 10 year old carpet that a portion has had moisture damage is being penny wise and pound foolish. Also be sure to replace the padding underneath as well. That's where most of the mold would be located. Living without the carpet while you save up for the whole job would be preferable to attempting a patchwork look.


----------



## Merle West (Sep 23, 2013)

What is underneath the carpet? Is it a hard wood floor? Would it be possible to just remove the carpet and deal with whats underneath?


----------

